# Channel Logos in Guide



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

Coming from WMC, and using an application like My Channel Logos, it is very nice to have the channel logos present right next to the call letters in the guide. This makes it very easy to glance at the guide and see which channels you are looking at. 

Is there any way to add this ability to the TiVo?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Unfortunately, no.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks, 

Unfortunately, I was aware that there is no current way to add this features, I was hoping that it could be added to a future version of the TiVo software. Has this already been discussed and nixed?


----------



## ubstudent7 (Feb 4, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Are logos still not available?


----------

